

Disappointed with Gittip - jareau
http://whit537.org/2013/01/disappointed-with-gittip.html

======
SinFulNard
"Gittip is designed for long-term, sustainable funding, and only supports
recurring gifts at this time."

Did I miss some great reason why they don't do once off tips? Sometimes you
just want to throw 10 bucks at a person and not worry about recurring
transaction. I imagine allowing this would increase overall tips due to cheap
folk like me.

~~~
whit537
Sustainability is a core design goal for Gittip. I want to be paying my
mortgage from Gittip gifts, so it needs to be predictable and consistent. Does
this limit growth? Yes. But it makes the growth we do get much more reliable.
Gittip grows slowly and shrinks slowly, and that's by design. Once we have the
recurring baseline well-established, I fully expect we'll mix in one-off
gifts.

I added a +1 for you here:

<https://github.com/zetaweb/www.gittip.com/issues/5>

~~~
SinFulNard
Well! Nice getting a direct reply from the man himself. Have you considered
adding that reason to your FAQ for some comic relief?

I'd be right on this band wagon if once off's were allowed - I'd happily tip
three repositories off the top of my head but don't want to commit to ongoing.

Would it be considered bad form to +1 it myself thereby technically causing a
+2?

~~~
whit537
Help yourself to the +2. :)

You can always workaround it by tipping on Thursday and then changing your tip
on Friday.

